# Why do furries wear clothes??



## dominoc71 (Nov 27, 2016)

By furries I mean the anthros..


----------



## Caecus (Nov 27, 2016)

Character details, just for look.


----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 27, 2016)

Because modesty


----------



## Elf-cat (Nov 27, 2016)

To make their drawings more safe for work and cute because usually the artist has a naked version of the characters that he or she doesn't show, usually as a personal reference to be more consistent in drawing.
Some artists are not comfortable showing private parts of their characters publicly. However if you were to befriend an artist and establish a trusting relationship, you may get to see their anthro characters 
completely naked. Just remember not to share with anyone unless the artist says it's okay to.


----------



## Tao (Nov 27, 2016)

I have to hide my peepee.


----------



## Karatine (Nov 27, 2016)

Huh, when I was new to the fandom I thought it was weird that people gave their fursonas a hairstyle. I mean... hair over fur? Why?
But yeah, it's just character design. It doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 27, 2016)

Many reasons, all of what's been said above and adding another layer of humanity to the character.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 27, 2016)

Can someone explain to me how a Dragon can wear a shirt or how anything with a tail can wear pants?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Can someone explain to me how a Dragon can wear a shirt or how anything with a tail can wear pants?



It's called wearing a kilt like a true man


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 27, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> It's called wearing a kilt like a true man


I didn't say anything about a kilt, otherwise I would've said so specifically


----------



## shapeless0ne (Nov 27, 2016)

easy, so they don't show their........ well you know what to everyone in the room  when they get excited. (which for some furs would be all the time.)
also, certain scalies wear clothes because their bodies can't regulate there body temperature (aka, cold blooded).


----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Can someone explain to me how a Dragon can wear a shirt or how anything with a tail can wear pants?


Design it so! A winged fursona will often wear open back shirts, just like theres a fly on the front on pants, theres one i the back!


Spoiler: DMFA FASHION LAWS


----------



## Mobius (Nov 27, 2016)

Clothes are dope af, especially if they're mech suits.


----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)

Heres a good example for a T-shirt

Im going to add more too this.


Spoiler: More furry clothing designs


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 27, 2016)

There are many reasons for anthropomorphic animals to don clothing. Culture, modesty, fashion, psychological neuroses, protecting one's self from the elements when outdoors...

With that said, talk of how clothing design for some of the more 'unusual' body patterns is not often discussed past the usual hand-waving, so kudos to Rant for bringing up the examples so far.


----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> With that said, talk of how clothing design for some of the more 'unusual' body patterns is not often discussed past the usual hand-waving, so kudos to Rant for bringing up the examples so far.



Aww thank you! I have a sona with wings, so I designed jackets and shirts to fit her properly and stay natural looking. I should draw them up sometime.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 27, 2016)

Mobius said:


> Clothes are dope af, especially if they're mech suits.


Given some power armour designs, that may very well be how well you can design a cockpit around the pilot, which in itself is an exercise in ergonomics.

As for personal body armour:








Rant said:


> Aww thank you! I have a sona with wings, so I designed jackets and shirts to fit her properly and stay natural looking. I should draw them up sometime.


Hey, no problem! I'm in similar straits myself, with multiple characters along with my fursona being winged hexapods.


----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Given some power armour designs, that may very well be how well you can design a cockpit around the pilot.
> 
> As for personal body armour:
> 
> ...


That pic is cool as fuck. Who's the artist??


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 27, 2016)

Rant said:


> That pic is cool as fuck. Who's the artist??


Uh...

*points at watermark and link*

Zyraxus also has a presence on FurAffinity.


----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Uh...
> 
> *points at watermark and link*
> 
> Zyraxus also has a presence on FurAffinity.


*facepalm*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

Because you just cant run around naked.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Because you just cant run around naked.



Sure you can if you looked that good


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 28, 2016)

Rant said:


> Heres a good example for a T-shirt
> 
> Im going to add more too this.
> 
> ...


I used the same shirt design for my first version of my sona to explain how his scale-mail shirt was put on.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Nov 28, 2016)

They wear clothes because:
- fashion
- warmth (some species need it more or less than others)
- to hide privatey places


----------



## Zipline (Nov 28, 2016)

i dont... :| I get overheated with my long luxurious mane.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Sure you can if you looked that good


Well Yeah! But then the police get involved and it gets all messy!


----------



## ariamis (Nov 28, 2016)

i like drawing clothing! thats why!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 28, 2016)

I've seen a lot of furries wearing just flip flops or sandals. I think it's kinda cute.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 28, 2016)

Because if they didn't everyone would want to be inpw's lover. I can't chat to so many people at once.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

Cause they are people too


----------



## Caecus (Nov 29, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> Cause they are people too


Some of them.
EDIT: Well actually they're not animals nor people, they're furries.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

Caecus said:


> Some of them.
> EDIT: Well actually they're not animals nor people, they're furries.


A person doesn't have to be human but a different kind of being.


----------



## Caecus (Nov 29, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> A person doesn't have to be human but a different kind of being.


I thought that word "people" means generally humans, I am not native English speaker so pardon me from the miss understanding. As I have understood furries are just human like beings. 

I checked the certain meanings of "people" and understood what you meant.


----------



## Caecus (Nov 29, 2016)

There's also a page in wikifur, where is listed why furries might wear clothes: Clothing - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 29, 2016)

Caecus said:


> I thought that word "people" means generally humans, I am not native English speaker so pardon me from the miss understanding. As I have understood furries are just human like beings.
> 
> I checked the certain meanings of "people" and understood what you meant.



Well there's more than other types of "people" besides humans out there in the universe as there could be other races of beings in space and other planets or dimensions i believe.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 29, 2016)

Why do you wear clothes?


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 29, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Why do you wear clothes?



Cos I'm not furry :'(


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Cos I'm not furry :'(


You'd still be wearing close if you had fur, bud.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 29, 2016)

My ass is too glorious to be hidden by clothes! (Plus, have fun finding something dragon sized)


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 29, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> You'd still be wearing close if you had fur, bud.



I'd wanna be showing that fuzzy butt off


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 29, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> You'd still be wearing close if you had fur, bud.


speak for yourself...know how annoying it is to get dog or cat hair out of clothes doing laundry? My sona is a tiger/wolf hybrid...don't know about you...but I wouldn't want to be doing that laundry once his hair gets all over it...


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> speak for yourself...know how annoying it is to get dog or cat hair out of clothes doing laundry? My sona is a tiger/wolf hybrid...don't know about you...but I wouldn't want to be doing that laundry once his hair gets all over it...


But your avatar is wearing clothes.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 29, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> But your avatar is wearing clothes.


because I don't have money to commision a drawing, he was made in a character creator, the clothes are actually battle armor but yeah it annoys me too.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 29, 2016)

On wearing clothes; I wore The Old Warhorse Ver 1.0 fursuit into a Mens Wearhouse to buy a dress shirt that fit over the suit correctly. Blew a few minds that day. The jeans that I set up for the suit had a vent in the seat, from just under the waistband to the bottom of the pockets. I made tabs that buttoned the vent back up. Still looking for the pictures of that.

And, I always have my characters in my current story wear clothing of some kind when they are not at home. They dress up or down according to the situation. Don't ask me why, it just seemed to fit with the story.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 29, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I'd wanna be showing that fuzzy butt off


It's called "the place where the sun don't shine" for a reason, pal.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 29, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> It's called "the place where the sun don't shine" for a reason, pal.


because the tail and fur cover it up, duh!


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> because the tail and fur cover it up, duh!


Yet very rarely, with the incredibly small amount of porn I stumble across, is it covered up.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 29, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Yet very rarely, with the incredibly small amount of porn I stumble across, is it covered up.


That's because it's porn, dummy. What good is it if you can't see anything?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2016)

To hide their shame!


----------



## JayKingSta (Nov 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> because I don't have money to commision a drawing, he was made in a character creator, the clothes are actually battle armor but yeah it annoys me too.


That's why you request a drawing of your character! I'm open if your interested?


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> It's called "the place where the sun don't shine" for a reason, pal.


Probably because it's dark.


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Yet very rarely, with the incredibly small amount of porn I stumble across, is it covered up.



Fur real though, if I was as sexy as my character thing I'd be walking around topless wherever reasonable, and that tail would be sky high every night


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 30, 2016)

An exoskeleton works fine for me.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Dec 1, 2016)

Because they can!


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Dec 1, 2016)

coz they get cold  and for looks


----------



## tucakeane (Dec 1, 2016)

This big floofy tail won't fit in a pair of jeans.
Trust me, I've tried.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Why AREN'T Furries wearing clothes?

Pointless question is pointless.


----------



## Epistates (Dec 2, 2016)

My purpose to dress my collection of OCs to testify to spectators their nationality and archetype for story-telling's sake. You can can tell a fox is Greek if he has a brazen breastplate, or a werewolf is Persian if he wears an embroidered robs than an animal underdressed. (Most fursonae are like that anyway, but they're not distinct in the slightest). Artists who do that deserve an applause, because they are exercising their creativity to beautify their creation greater, in mine opinion.


----------



## Royn (Dec 3, 2016)

I wear clothes because its the acceptable norm for Humans, whom I must incessantly work closely with.  Also, because work would mess up my fur in the most horrible way.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 14, 2016)

So that you can post on websights where porn isn't allowed.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 14, 2016)

Well, other than temperature, why do WE wear clothes?


----------



## Clocks (Dec 16, 2016)

Same reason people wear cloths.

I always find it strange that people don't understand why anthro's are drawn with cloths. Think about it, why do people wear cloths? You went born in them and at some point they had to be invented which means that humans came from a climate that didn't require them. Both of those are the main arguments people have for why they shouldn't but in truth both apply to humans just as much. You wear cloths because that's the social convention, and because most climates would prove inhospitable since you are adapted to a specific one anyway. Ever notice that short haired dogs need to stay indoors in the cold? Or how even some long haired ones do? Fur only go's so far unless its adapted to that environment.


----------



## jaxel wulf (Dec 16, 2016)

I DONT KNOW......lol


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 16, 2016)

Clocks said:


> Same reason people wear cloths.
> 
> I always find it strange that people don't understand why anthro's are drawn with cloths. Think about it, why do people wear cloths? You went born in them and at some point they had to be invented which means that humans came from a climate that didn't require them. Both of those are the main arguments people have for why they shouldn't but in truth both apply to humans just as much. You wear cloths because that's the social convention, and because most climates would prove inhospitable since you are adapted to a specific one anyway. Ever notice that short haired dogs need to stay indoors in the cold? Or how even some long haired ones do? Fur only go's so far unless its adapted to that environment.



Clothes are also good at preventing minor injuries like cuts and such. I'd rather not land on gravel or go through thorn bushes without clothes, even if I had fur.


----------



## Yav (Dec 16, 2016)

Mostly for customization lol


----------



## Eaglevr360 (Dec 16, 2016)

because my skin does not have pockets. and i cants cary much in just 2 paws. chains are cool and even fur does not keep your nethers warm.


----------

